# How to order new receiver online through dish?



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

It seems they have removed that feature where I could just go into the 'manage equipment" and upgrade my equipment if need be. I don't see that as an option now. Do I have to call those god awful CSR's in order to do this? I'd rather take and butt whipping than to call Dish's 800 number.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I am afraid you have to call a CSR.

Try using 888-701-8965. This should get you an American CSR.


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

I talked to a CSR on Monday regarding an equipment upgrade and she was great. She couldn't help me with the cost of the upgrade but that wasn't her fault.

All my experiences dealing with Dish, from initial order to install to upgrade, have been good.


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

altidude said:


> I talked to a CSR on Monday regarding an equipment upgrade and she was great. She couldn't help me with the cost of the upgrade but that wasn't her fault.
> 
> All my experiences dealing with Dish, from initial order to install to upgrade, have been good.


My last experience started with a 2 hour phone conversation in which I got punted off 4 or 5 times until someone actually got on the phone that knew what they were doing. This was back when they had everyone still on the original HD boxes switch to new receivers approx 18 months to 2 years ago I guess. Since then I have discovered their online chat feature is a far better way of communicating with them.


----------

